# i need help....found pigeon with red tag



## gmartinez (Aug 22, 2012)

i have found a wondering pigeon, it has a tag that reads NBRC 2010 H 0524, i have looked everywhere on google, and i have no idea who to contact to find its owner or home, it seems ok, but it wont fly away, and i have lots of cats in my neighborhood, and it looks like it already has a scratch on its neck, please someone let me know who to call or what to do, i have fed it dry corn and gave it water, just dont want it to get lost forever or worse...eaten, thanks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this poor lost bird.
Please apply neosporin on the scratch, if you have and keep him until the owner is found, or maybe an adopter. I assume the bird is contained. 
What area are you located?

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You could try this pigeon reporting form, as you have all the band details:

http://www.nbrconline.org/found-pigeon/

(National Birmingham Roller Club)


----------



## gmartinez (Aug 22, 2012)

i am in anderson, indiana, and no i dont have it contained, its just chilling outside, mine and my neighbors house, but it hasnt left right here since last night, and there are cats in my neighborhood bad, thats why i was hoping to find its owner as soon as possible, and id like to know where its from, believe it or not, i had no idea this was any kind of a sport, i just knew that wild pigeons DO NOT get that close to people, and thats when i noticed the band, any help is appreciated, thanks, and i did already sent the information to the NBRC, so hopefully i will hear something from you guys or them, again thanks


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

it is a roller pigeon the owner is probably not that far away, roller pigeons dont have a strong homing instinct. sometimes they get lost fly not too far away and just sit or sometimes they can be far away from the owner. I would suggest putting a post on ur local craigslist about the bird tell the people to call and tell u the bands number so u know its the owner. hope i helped =]


----------

